# origin of 86



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

I heard various theories behind the origin of 86. Does anyone have an actual proven statement with sources?


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

This question has popped up before and it will pop up again.
Here's what we came up with last time...
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...in+of+the+term


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I recently ran across this question somewhere else also. It seems that no one has a definitive answer to where it came from. There are a couple of theories (all brought up in previous posts), but no one can say which theory is right.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I recently heard it was the year California ran out of gold.

More theories on its origin: http://www.ithacarotary.org/ithaca/n...-theories.html


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well it actually started down here in the brothels and saloons. The gargage pits were dug buy grave diggers. 8X6


----------

